# R.I.P My beloved Rhett



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

Yesterday about 9 pm we noticed our spoo, Rhett, was acting funny. We quickly figured out that his lower abdomen was distended. I rushed him to the Emergency vets office. He had bloat and a twisted stomach. Financially, surgery was not an option. At the tender age of 4 we had to let him cross the rainbow bridge. We are devastated and heartbroken. He was my dream dog and was perfect in every way. He was the sweetest dog in the world. Never nipped or showed aggression. He allowed my son to climb all over him. All's he ever wanted was love. He would put his chin on your knee and stare adoringly at you begging for love and affection. Rest in peace my sweet boy. You will be forever in my heart Strathglens Gone with the wind.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry you had to let him go. That was way too soon. Bloat is just such a stinker!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He was truly beautiful on the outside and your description shows just how beautiful on the inside. Way too young! I am so very sorry!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My heart breaks for you and your family. I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to him so early.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He sounds like a very special dog. I'm so sorry for this sudden, terrible heartbreak. Rest in Peace, Rhett.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your sudden loss. Bloat seems to be an evil and unpredictable condition.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

That is so so sad for you.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Rhett! I know it was a very difficult decision to make. My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. My Mom's heart dog bloated twice in five weeks while living with me, and the second time we had to let him go too. I understand the state of shock you must be in right now. Prayers for you and everyone who loved your beautiful boy.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Supportive thoughts to you. So sorry to hear about this devastating loss.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My ? is with you at this very sad time. Rhett sure was lucky to have you in his life!! I can't stand the word bloat!! No words can explain how sorry I am for loss!! Stay strong!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

My heart is breaking! I'm terribly sorry for your loss

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Heartbreaking................I am so sad for you.So, so, sorry......


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i am so sorry to hear this. sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

How awful for you all, I am so very sorry that you lost Rhett so young to this awful condition. He is now at peace and out of pain - and I do so hope that you will all be in less pain soon. Many condolences.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*So sad for you..*

I am truly sorry that you had to let go of your beloved companion, I’ve had to do it 3 months ago, and so I know it hurts something awful to think of life without the companionship of our loyal friend at our side. Please do accept my sincere and heartfelt wishes that you will find some peace consolation knowing what the two of you meant to each other.
Hugs to you....


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Rhett. Not that we're ever ready to say goodbye, but four years old is far too young to lose a friend.

After you've had a chance to rest and recover some, you may want to contact June at Strathglen and let her know what happened. Having a close relative bloat is, from what I've read, a risk factor (or indicator) for your dog's littermates, and June may be able to let the other owners of dogs related to yours know that they should be extra-aware of the possibility of bloat.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 4 is way too young to go.

Rick


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your love and support. It means the world to me. Rhett really was one of a kind. I had never met any animal filled with so much love and joy. He didn't have bad days. Each day was a blessing to him. He lived his life to the fullest and met each day with a smile. I know with time I will be able to think of him and laugh at his silly antics and remember him with a smile on my face but right now all I feel is soul deep pain. 

I have contacted June at Strathglen and advised her. My husband has become a lover of the breed and sometime in the future we may bring another dog into my family. If we chose a Spoo I will go to June again but I don't know if I can emotionally deal with the possibility of this happening again if we get another Spoo.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you do get another spoo (and I hope you will), just remember you aren't trying to replace Rhett. Instead I think it honors the memory of a well loved dog to have another one in your life as a tribute to the joyful memories of the one you lost.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so very sorry for your great loss. It's just a devastating thing, that bloat. At four years old, it's an especially hard thing to cope with. I lost my Doberman at four from cancer. I always felt so ripped off and also profound sadness at such a young life cut short...so unfair. You try to know in your heart that you crammed the best life you could give in those four years and you know you're lucky to have had him in your life at all, but at first, it doesn't seem to help enough. Over time, those photos and happy memories will start to gnaw away at the pain in your heart and you will start to feel some acceptance. When that starts to happen, you're left with some peace. I'm just crying right now for you. What a great dog he was. 

I wrote some poems when my Lyric died...it was some kind of therapeutic thing and the words just flowed out of my fingers it seemed without much thought at all. They're locked in my broken computer and I don't remember them well. But some of them helped me see things in a little different light. One was about a rose bush, how the flower fades, (the dog has faded) but the bush stays there and each spring the rose blooms again and it's like the loss of our loved dogs...I compared the rose blooming with my dog walking with me again in my memories. And spring is when that time comes that you have peace and acceptance. They never completely leave us, not really. Because physical life is only part of life. 

I hope with all my heart that your pain will ease and you'll find comfort somehow. (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad news, he was so pretty. It is just not fair...


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. He looked like such a sweet boy. A lot of hearts are out to you right now in your time of sorrow.. ❤I hope that you find peace in knowing he will always be with you in spirit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry! This must be heart breaking :-(


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So very sorry Rhett was a beautiful boy ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. 4 is way too young.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

forgive me for asking this question while you are grieving. when you obtained rhett, what length of health guarantee did the breeder give you? from what has been said here at pf, some breeders are now offering five year guarantees. i have no idea what that covers with any individual breeder; since, however, the claim was made that the genetically testable diseases automatically include a lifetime guarantee, i assume that any guarantee given by a breeder covers any other serious health issues. i am just wondering if your breeder gave you a five year guarantee and what that would mean in this case.


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

patk I was given a 2 year health guarantee when we bought him in 2010. I will say I learned my lesson and any future dogs will be insured and I will speak with the vet about tacking the dogs stomach prior to deciding on a new dog. I don't know if I will ever get another Spoo. I had dreamed of having one since I was a little girl. Rhett was my dream dog in every way imaginable. My husband and I were talking and we don't think we can find one with as good a temperament as he had. He never had a bad day, was always happy, loving and affectionate, never nipped, bit or was aggressive in any way shape or form with anyone including our cats. When the time comes and we feel we're ready to bring a dog home we will discuss it. 

Again thanks to all of you for your love and support. You have all helped to ease the pain a bit.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You lost him way too soon.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for what you went through; when Maddy swallowed all that junk and had to have surgery last month, I probably felt a lot of what you did. I wondered, would she make it? sending you my best wishes, and let some time go by. You never know what might be right for you in the future. After my pit bull died, it took about 6 years before I could get another dog; grieving is different for everyone. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poodle_lvr, my heart just aches for you. To lose your beautiful boy that fast and that young is just devastating and so unfair. Hugs and heart felt warm wishes from Canada -


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I went they this a year ago and lost mine even after surgery. I think we all have had that one dog that we form an extra special bond with. We still can open our hearts to others, love them tremendously, but there is still a small hole that isn't filled completely. I think that is why I still grieve deeply at times over a year later. 

Our current spoo fills most of that empty hole and I would rather have a small piece missing than the entire hole. You'll know when the time is right for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rhett's love for you and yours for him will live on.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. I can't say anything that hasn't already been said. My heart goes out to your family. 
Lisa


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Rhett. Hugs and Prayers to you and your Family.

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## Carolinky (May 24, 2014)

So sorry for your sweet baby, you, and your husband. There are no words to soften the emptiness. Now you both have a heart tattoo named Rhett. As time allows you will give the gift of your love to another. I myself was just commenting to my husband Frank how we'll never have another personality like Brulee. We had her stomach tacked at eleven months per our breeder who experienced your tragedy with previous loves in her life too. Tight heart hugs and prayers for peacefulness to come to you as you remember the joy and gift you all were to each other. 

Carol


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Sincere, Soulful Eyes ... Beautiful Rhett

Ones heart dog is never forgotten. The flame flickers on.

Light a candle in your boy's honor. Rhett feels your love._


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

RIP Rhett A beautiful boy in spirit and heart. So sorry for your loss  <3


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

RIP Rhett a beautiful boy in spirit and heart. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

*Hope you started to feel better*

i just want to let you know that I read your post 10 minutes ago about Brett's passing in July. Makes me cry… I lost my dog Trevor two weeks before you lost your beloved Brett. And it's still very tough to live without him… So unfair that you have lost your dog when he was only 4. Yours was black, mine was red, but they had exactly the same look and the same temper. I know how we can feel like orphans when we have to learn how to live without them. I think about you and your family.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

Trevor said:


> i just want to let you know that I read your post 10 minutes ago about Brett's passing in July. Makes me cry… I lost my dog Trevor two weeks before you lost your beloved Brett. And it's still very tough to live without him… So unfair that you have lost your dog when he was only 4. Yours was black, mine was red, but they had exactly the same look and the same temper. I know how we can feel like orphans when we have to learn how to live without them. I think about you and your family.


I realize that I misspelled the name of your wonderful Rhett in my post last week. So sorry for that.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poodle_Lvr said:


> Yesterday about 9 pm we noticed our spoo, Rhett, was acting funny. We quickly figured out that his lower abdomen was distended. I rushed him to the Emergency vets office. He had bloat and a twisted stomach. Financially, surgery was not an option. At the tender age of 4 we had to let him cross the rainbow bridge. We are devastated and heartbroken. He was my dream dog and was perfect in every way. He was the sweetest dog in the world. Never nipped or showed aggression. He allowed my son to climb all over him. All's he ever wanted was love. He would put his chin on your knee and stare adoringly at you begging for love and affection. Rest in peace my sweet boy. You will be forever in my heart Strathglens Gone with the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened to you. Poodle love and vibes sent to you. Devastated on your behalf.


----------

